# Wenig/kein Bass bei Soundblaster LS



## headcutter1001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe bei mir Windows 7 installiert und bin wirklich positiv von diesem schönen Betriebssystem überrascht. Dennoch habe ich ein Problem und zwar besitze ich schon eine ältere Soundblaster Audigy LS , ich habe zwar ein Treiber installieren können (von der Creative seite). Dieser gibt aber den Sound nur Stereo wieder und der Bass fehlt was sehr schade ist bei meiem Concept E Magnum  . Ich habe schon einige Programme geladen wie zum bsp den ALchemy Treiber der aber nur bei X-FI Karten funktioniert. Bitte helft mir ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter und würde mich über eure antworten freuen. Achja 5.1 ist bei Windows eingestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

nun, ist denn die quelle überhaupt 5.1? wenn du nur musik abspielst, ist das ja nur stereo - da musst du erstmal 5.1 auch bem player einstellen. auch bei games musst du surround erst einstellen.

 ansonsten: es gibt auch 5.1tests, vlt. sogar bei win7 in der systemsteuerung. da kannst du testen, ob überhaupt korrekt zB "hinten rechts" sound kommt, wenn die stimme "hinten rechts" sagt


----------



## Peter23 (27. Oktober 2009)

Bassumleitung einschalten.


----------



## Look (28. Oktober 2009)

Was doch aber erst seit X-Fi mit anderen Boxen als denen von Creative wirklich funktioniert, die einzigen die das beheben sind doch die Treiber des kx projects.


----------



## headcutter1001 (28. Oktober 2009)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Bassumleitung einschalten.


 
 ja das suche ich auch aber ich finde es nicht bei 7 ich habe halt uach nicht dass creative programm wo ich dies einstellen kann


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2009)

ich hab genau das gleiche problem - allerdings mit ner audigy 2 zs. 
  unter xp ging das ganz problemlos - unter win7 (pro) nicht.


  bei mir sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  ob ich das häkchen bei bassverwatlung setze oder nicht, ist komplett wurst - der subwoofer gibt nix von sich.
  richtig angeschlossen ist alles und beim 5.1 test geht das ding ja auch. 
  jemand  ne idee? 

 obs mit echten 5.1 quellen klappt, probier ich grad.
 aber musik ohne bass ist ein wenig.....äh...laahm.


----------



## headcutter1001 (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe bis jetzt keine lösung gefunden...habe jetzt einfach wieder meine onboard soundkarte installiert damit funktioniert es perfekt. Werde mir wenn es die Finanzen zulassen mal wieder ne neue Soundkarte holen z.B XFi die werden ja anscheinend mit zusatzprogrammen unterstützt


----------



## Mordhorst99 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,


 hab dafür ne Lösung gefunden. Habe Windows 7 und eine Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Platinum ex  mit einem Teufel 5.1 System. Mann nimmt die Original Installations CD und geht dort in den "Audio" Ordner, dort dann in "SpkSet" startet das "setup" und stellt dann wie gehabt im Bassmanagement die Bassumleitung ein. Wie damals in XP . Und schwups es geht. Jedenfalls bei mir.  Danke an Christian König und seinem Tip auf seiner Homepage. 


 Gruß mordhorst


----------

